# Dove tan (well, almost)



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help shed some light about our only buck, Peter










Peter was dumped at our door! Somebody must have known we had rescue mice...

Anyway I realise he is a dove tan. I know next to nothing about mouse genetics and the standards of varieties, but Im guessing hes not a very "good" tan (bless him) although the colour does cover his whole belly
The thing that makes Peter different is one tiny round patch of white on his bum. Its a little spot of it
(please excuse the "not the most flattering of pictures" :lol: )









I was wondering what this made him...does this mean he likely has broken in his background or something else? (please excuse my ignorance-Im learning) What would you call him?

Thanx


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I would call him Broken Dove Tan because of the white, But I'm useless on genetics  
Mousebreeder should be able to help you much more than me


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanx, thats what I was thinking but Im useless too :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I would say it's most likely he is broken or has some other white spotting gene. Some mice also get white patches of hair when they lose their fur and it grows back, such as after an injury or illness, but it's more likely to be a coat pattern (i.e. broken).


----------

